# PGA Pro Golfer Anthony Kim has a Havanese



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

June's Golf Magazine has an article on 24-year-old Anthony Kim showing him with his two dogs, a pit bull and a Havenese. Her name is Winnie.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Cool! And so is Anthony Kim!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I think Venus Villiams has a Havanese too.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)




----------

